# My new Jeronimo Pandora Ti bike with Pinion gearbox



## lisboa98 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi,

My dream has come true. Finnaly I have my bike with a Pinion gearbox!! It's a Jeronimo Pandora Ti frame in 29". I hope you like...

















































Best regards,


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Awesome! How's it ride? Can you compare it to a Rohloff or other gear hub equipped bike? Is there any drag from the gear box (like gear hubs -- sorry everyone, it's there and I'm a self professed Rohloff lover)? What's the complete bike weigh? And what is the range of the gearing and how many teeth in the chainring and sprocket? Sorry for asking so many questions, but you can't put up glamour shots of something so awesome and "novel" and not expect to get hounded for details!


----------



## lisboa98 (Jul 4, 2005)

I try reply all your ask.

I have been Rohloff usuary about 5.000km and 3.000km with Shimano Alfina 8S, so for this reason, I can compare very well this three sistems, but I need more time to test Pinion gearbox. Yesterdays I did my first ride (25 km) and the two principal caracteristics are the low transmission noise and gearshift smoothness. About noise, the 7th and 14th gear they have noise (clic, clic, clic...) but not is annoying noise and just needed go up or down a gear to solve the issue. For example, Rohloff hub have noise in all gears, above all in first 7 gears. And when you stop to give the pedals, in downhill, the noise becomes excruciating, for my opinion of course. In contrast, Alfine hub is all silence, eventually becoming danger if you ride in downtown because pedestrians do not hear you coming, but don't have operational accuracy or utilization range of the first two systems.

No, not you feel any drag from gear box. The weight is around 11kg, but with diferent components (Thomson seatpost, Selle Italia saddle, hydraulic brakes, etc..) but remember is with titanium fork. You can see utilization range in Pinion web page, but I think is 680%, 11% step by step gear. I have 24 teeth front and 21 theeth rear.

I hope answer all your questions. If you want more information, please, tell me something. I would like help with all information you needs.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the Rohloff and Alfine comparison. That is a really nice bike. Enjoy!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful bike. I'd love to get my hands on a Pinion.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd love to test ride one at least!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## lisboa98 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks!!!


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

This is really a no drag more efficient system than Rohloff?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

24:21

Sweeeeet.


----------



## The big E (Mar 29, 2011)

Just noticed your post on the pinion bike -- I am talking to the same bike builder -- How were they to work with? How do you like the bike? Do you like the titanium fork? anything you could add to help -- I can give you my email if you want to keep it private [email protected] thanks


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice indeed, what was the cost if you don't mind me asking?

Al.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

My new object of desire


----------



## TPA8580 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice Bike


----------

